# Altoids ?



## badtzjunk (Feb 3, 2003)

What exactly is in altoids, that help with IBS? is it a replacement for Peppermint capsules/tea ??thanks for any help!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

it is definitly by all means not a replacement, but it does, however have peppermint oil in them, which is known to soothe the colon. i must ingest a good 25 cinnamon altoloids a day!


----------



## badtzjunk (Feb 3, 2003)

since i hate altoids ... then I should just go the peppermint capsule way then?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are a cheap way to get some real peppermint oil and see if it works for you.Peppermint oil is an antispasmodic. It can relax the sphincter at the top of the stomach so if you have problems with heartburn be careful with it as it can make that worse for some people.I usually recommend Altoids just because it is a cheap way to try the peppermint oil. Some peppermint dietary supplements can be pricy, so doing it on the cheap before spending more $$ is often a good thing.K.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I will also give a plug for altoid tins as a great carry all for lactaid pills, immodium, calcium/magnesium, probiotics, etc. Not only is the tin socially acceptable, but it gives all those pills a nice minty taste







just be sure to have real altoids in there so when you pull out the tin in a meeting for a lactaid with your tea and milk, you can hand your boss a true altoid when he puts his hand out





















seriously, I carry them around all the time. I do find the oil of peppermint helps a lot. I'm curious though about the cinnamon ones - do they actually have oil of peppermint in them?nancy


----------



## badtzjunk (Feb 3, 2003)

which altoids should I try?also :: how many do you take per day?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

it's the oil of peppermint that's the key since it's antispasmodic. The only one I know that has it is the peppermint flavor so I stick to that. As for how many, I take as needed, often after a meal. I don't do a specific dosage like I do with my calcium/magnesium or probiotics. In fact, I don't take them every day either. has anyone tried the ginger altoids? I wondered how much they'd help the tummy too since I assume they ahve real ginger in them. Too strong/hot for me though to eat often.nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think some of the other flavors have oil of peppermint, but the peppermint ones have the most.Usually for a spasm one to two altoids will be enough to make it relax for me. Your mileage may vary.If you have known spasm times it may help to preload rather than wait for the pain. So if you have a spasm after you eat, try doing the pepermint before the meal.Usually for me the effect lasts a couple of hours.If you start getting bad heartburn, cut back on them.K.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I have started carrying peppermint Altoids at work. At my current location (answering a constantly ringing multiline phone)bathroom breaks require someone to take my place for the duration. Just getting someone else to do that can take time!







I was even wondering.....I have loved Altoids for years, but this past year got hooked on the new Listering breath 'sheets'. My digestive system went nuts and it did turn out there was stuff that needed to be surgically corrected, but my bowels were not calming down. Since I have started back with Altoids (easier on my stomach ulcer) things have quieted down. Does anyone know if peppermint schnapps have a good effect?


----------



## Lori B. (Jan 19, 2003)

I just bought some Brach's Starlite Mints, those regular round red and white peppermint candies we all know about. The package says "contains real peppermint oil." I bought a 3 lb. bag! *LOL* I love them and I do think they help me if in no other way, than to just have a good fresh taste in my mouth when I have nausea. I couldn't have survived my first trimester of pregnancy without them, either. And I wasn't even suffering from IBS back then!!Altoids are great and wonderful but I have found if I eat a few on an empty stomach, they make me queasy. That could just be me, though, almost everything makes me queasy.


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Both the peppermint and cinnamon have peppermint oil. It is just higher up the list in the peppermint ones. Yum.


----------



## prbono (Dec 1, 2002)

do you guys swalllow the altoid or just suck on it like normal usage


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hello.I had to comment on Altoids, because I almost feel as if I should own stock in the company, since I eat so many of them.







I suck on them slowly until they are dissolved.I always carry a box with me wherever I go, and if I need to , I just keep sucking on them until my stomach starts to settle down. It could take one altoid , or several. It depends on the day I am having. The only flavor I buy BTW is peppermint.Hope you feel better.Jeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually I suck on it a bit then chew it up and swallow only the remaining pieces.K.


----------

